# Lighting equip for Nikon D60



## PastTheFuture (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Nikon D60 and I was just wondering what would be some good lighting equipment to go with it. Preferably relatively cheap. I don't need anything fancy, just something good  Thanks for any help received.


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 22, 2009)

You can use any of Nikon's speedlights. An SB400 or SB600 would be good.


----------



## PastTheFuture (Jul 22, 2009)

DRB022 said:


> You can use any of Nikon's speedlights. An SB400 or SB600 would be good.


Thank you, I'll look into though.

In addition to flashes, I'm always wanting to look at some studio lights. Any suggestions?


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 22, 2009)

Inexpensive and studio strobes really don't mix.  Quite a few people on here like Alienbee's.

For basic studio work, an SB-800 / SB-900 used with 1 or 2 nikon SB-600's will provide plenty of power for quite a bit of different situations. Using a SB-800 or SB-900 will allow you (D60) to use wireless flash. Can do without the SB-800/900, but would need to go with wired flashes. Or buy a set of radio triggers. And even less expensive flashes like the workhorse Vivitar 285 will work in studio with radio triggers and the D60. Check out Strobist.com for lots of information on the capabilities of flash photography. And lots and lots of instruction and tips.

As for studio strobes. Even the cheap china ones are a couple hundred for anything with more power than a flash. And again they are not as portable. I have a set of inexpensive (compared to bigger brand name one) from ebay, and honnestly I use my Nikon SB's more often. Now I don't get into doing elaborate set ups like some do. Mostly 3-4 light set ups without many modifiers or gels or any of that stuff. Basically a soft box or umbrella, maybe a reflector.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2009)

The basic studio lights are purchased at a hardware store.

Clamp type utility lights with daylight balanced bulbs and reflectors have been used for years by novice photographers, as the starting point for learning how to light in a studio setting.

When it comes to good, that is more a function of the photographer, than the lights.


----------



## PastTheFuture (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright, thanks guys. I think I'll go with what Ben said. As I said, preferably cheap, but not necessary. I have about $2000 I can spend, but I'd like to keep some of it for college


----------



## Applefanboy (Jul 22, 2009)

Alien bees are solid if you are willing to spend the money.  Maybe find some old white lightenings used on ebay?


----------



## Rere (Jul 23, 2009)

I use the Excalibar (don't know about this spelling) for my studio lighting. This studio setup isn't (or wasn't when I bought it) too inexpensive--but not like a lot of the lighting systems. But it is portable and I take in on location frequently. Have had it for aprox 5 years. It works great with all of my Nikons. With the D60 it's awesome. I use the on-camera flash to slave trigger the strobes.  I also use the large 60" umbrellas bounced onto the subject. I don't usually use a tripod and can move around the subject and room to get the best shots--which is extremely important with pets.

I also have two SB800s, and tried to use them for portrait lighting. Did not have good results. And I tried all of the ways they recommended. I believe that even if you used a third one, there might still be problems. They were also a pain to use. You really need larger lighting if you are going to do real studio quality work. You get shadows of varying degrees when trying to light a large area with the SB800s--in my experience.

I do sometimes use the SB800s outside, though. I also have a Sigma macro ring flash for product photography and can use it for a simple one person or animal portrait where I don't want shadows. The Sigma and the SB800s were not cheap.

I do different kinds of photography, some in my studio, but more than half on-location: portraits, family reunions (here you really have to have a studio set-up), lots of pets, models, products, taekwondo, wildlife, website and commercial, and everything in-between.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an SB-400 and 2 SB-600's, about 90% of the time the SB-400 is mounted. I personally think it's one of the most under rated flashes on the market.

For what it is, it's incredibly awesome (and the price is right).

If money is a concern it fits the bill quite nicely.


----------



## PastTheFuture (Jul 23, 2009)

Rere said:


> I use the Excalibar (don't know about this spelling) for my studio lighting. This studio setup isn't (or wasn't when I bought it) too inexpensive--but not like a lot of the lighting systems. But it is portable and I take in on location frequently. Have had it for aprox 5 years. It works great with all of my Nikons. With the D60 it's awesome. I use the on-camera flash to slave trigger the strobes.  I also use the large 60" umbrellas bounced onto the subject. I don't usually use a tripod and can move around the subject and room to get the best shots--which is extremely important with pets.
> 
> I also have two SB800s, and tried to use them for portrait lighting. Did not have good results. And I tried all of the ways they recommended. I believe that even if you used a third one, there might still be problems. They were also a pain to use. You really need larger lighting if you are going to do real studio quality work. You get shadows of varying degrees when trying to light a large area with the SB800s--in my experience.
> 
> ...



Would this be the Excalibur you are talking about, or at least something similar to this? It looks rather nice for that price. I could afford that easily.



N0YZE said:


> I have an SB-400 and 2 SB-600's, about 90% of the time the SB-400 is mounted. I personally think it's one of the most under rated flashes on the market.
> 
> For what it is, it's incredibly awesome (and the price is right).
> 
> If money is a concern it fits the bill quite nicely.



So you prefer the SB-400 to the SB-600? I've been encouraged by one of my friends to get the SB-600.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 23, 2009)

No, I don't prefer the SB-400 over the SB-600 - it's just smaller and almost always with me because of it. Plus I don't look (as much) like a freak at family get togethers 

The SB-600 is a better flash, without a doubt.


----------



## PastTheFuture (Jul 23, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> No, I don't prefer the SB-400 over the SB-600 - it's just smaller and almost always with me because of it. Plus I don't look (as much) like a freak at family get togethers
> 
> The SB-600 is a better flash, without a doubt.



I was looking at getting the SB-600 anyways. Who cares if you look like a freak at family get togethers? They're family, they shouldn't care!


----------



## Rere (Jul 23, 2009)

> Would this be the Excalibur you are talking about, or at least something similar to this? It looks rather nice for that price. I could afford that easily.



Yes, I believe this is the system that I have. But mine did cost a little more when I bought it. I also bought two 60" umbrellas to use instead of the smaller ones--you need the larger ones for large group portraits, reunions, full length portraits, dance portraits, etc. 

The only complaint I have is that the light stands stick out of the bag by about three inches. We've tried every way to get them to fit inside, but now I just zip the bag around them and let them stick out--you just have to have a car long enough to hold them. You also do not get a book on the system (at least not when I bought mine), so you have to learn how to use them by playing around with them and researching. I have learned that they are really easy to use, though.

I do think that if you become professional, that you'll find there's a place for the Nikon SB flash and for the studio lighting. For indoor sports, the SBs are great. For professional portraits and other things you need studio lighting. For product photography, I've used studio lighting, but prefer my Sigma ring flash with the Sigma 105 macro lens for which it was made.


----------



## Rere (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh I forgot to tell you that I found two great books on the D60 at Books-A-Million. You can also find them on Amazon. They are much more clear and go into more depth than the manual that comes with the camera. It would be well worth your money to buy them.
*The Nikon D60 *by Corey Hilz (Focal Press) and *Nikon D60* _Digital Field Guide _by J. Dennis Thomas (Wiley)


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd seriously look into used Speedotron lighting equipment on eBay. There are two lines, Black Line and Brown Line. I would look for a brown Line D402 LV power pack, and four light heads, like the M11 or MW3U for around $60-$85 each on e-Bay. I've purchased a lot of used Brown Line stuff there and have gotten some very good deals. Speedotron is made to  avery high standard of quality, entirely in Chicago--not manufactured in China and assembled in the USA. If you have $1,000 to spend out of your $2,000 budget, you could have a very complete system with basically everything you would ever need. Not long ago, I saw a D402 and 3 top-grade M11 lights sell for around $250 on the 'bay.


----------

